

Apple and Facebook Reportedly Negotiated Over Ping for At Least 18 Months - abraham
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/09/21/apple-and-facebook-reportedly-negotiated-over-ping-for-at-least-18-months/

======
abraham
Apple and Twitter have both now launched new features integrating with
Facebook only to have them disabled within hours.

